# Chest of Drawers almost finished!



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, about 3 years ago I built a crib and changing table for our first child. Crib is here, though I don't think I posted pics of the chest-of-drawers/changing table.

Last December, she moved to a "big girl bed", which was actually my wife's bed when she was a child. Stained that ugly 80s dark brown (and chewed on by squirrels), I sanded and painted the bed white. Sanding was an utter pain with all the turning on the bed. Mom asked for a matching night stand to go with it (pic #1), which was made of painted poplar.

Well, kiddo #2 is on the way, so it's time to replace the changing table, which matches the crib, not the new bed, with a chest-of-drawers to match the night stand.

Started about a month ago, working on it when I could. Almost ready for paint!

Pic #1 Bed and Nightstand

Pic #2 Rails and Main legs framed out, not glued yet
Pic #3 General carcass complete with sides, rails and guides. Bottoms of rails serve as kicks.
Pic #4 Drawers almost complete. Top and bottom of chest trimmed down and attached.
Pic #5 Needs legs, then ready for paint! Plywood top and bottom trimmed out with 1/8" poplar strips to cover grain, decorative trim piece applied.
Pic #6 Second drawer from the bottom still a little tight; needs further sanding, then wax for all drawers to reduce friction.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like it


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good job. They will be happy and proud


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

*Finished!*

Final sanding, painting, and several coats of polyacrylic, and the chest-of-drawers is done! Guides and rails got some 600 grit sanding w/wax and slide smoothly.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Truly fine work, Sir.. I envy yore skills..

Also LOVE those red walls in the room. When I was putting in my last office I INSISTED that I have one red wall exactly that color.. Spent 65 years working in nothing but pure white walls...and I wuz sick of them....


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Great job...lots of skill went into that!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys. We're pretty happy with how it turned out. As always, there was a goof-up here and there that needed some correction, but it was a fun learning experience.

Oh, and that wall isn't red...it's the hottest pink known to man. You turn the lights off, it takes the room a minute or two to get dark! I guess that's what happens when you let a 2 y/o pick the color...=)


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

Awesome job. Very clean work sir.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Texas Irie said:


> Awesome job. Very clean work sir.


Agreed .


----------

